# Xorg hangs after upgrade to FreeBSD 11



## jcd (Feb 24, 2017)

Hello everyone. 

I have an Optiplex 755 which worked like a charm under FreeBSD 10.2/i386 for over a year.  Yesterday I decided to upgrade to FreeBSD 11.

Things went smooth during the upgrade process (I did not perform a fresh install), and now Xorg is completely freezing the system.  Here what I have tried so far:

Removed the /usr/local/etc/X11free/xorg.conf that I tuned for FreeBSD 10.2, in order to test if the Xorg automatic configuration process works on this system.  It does not.

Removed 
	
	



```
kern.vty=vt
```
 from /boot/loader.conf, just in case it was causing conflict.  Now that vt(4) is the default system console driver under FreeBSD 11, having this line no longer makes any difference, correct me if I am wrong.

Since /var/log/Xorg.0.log was not being generated, I added 
	
	



```
Option "Log" "sync"
```
 to my existing /usr/local/etc/X11free/xorg.conf (as suggested by bkouhi in Thread 39422), and now the log file is there.  The last 2 lines from the log are as follows:


```
[    52.284] (--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
[    52.285] (--) using VT number 9
```
Apparently either configuration file/method yields the same results, so I am posting the log that results from using my old file:


```
X.Org X Server 1.17.4
Release Date: 2015-10-28
[   225.732] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[   225.732] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p7 i386
[   225.732] Current Operating System: FreeBSD agua.yan 11.0-RELEASE-p8 FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p8 #0: Wed Feb 22 06:06:13 UTC 2017     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC i386
[   225.732] Build Date: 12 January 2017  06:45:48AM
[   225.732]  
[   225.732] Current version of pixman: 0.34.0
[   225.732]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
   to make sure that you have the latest version.
[   225.732] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[   225.732] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Feb 24 10:28:38 2017
[   225.755] (==) Using config file: "/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
[   225.755] (==) ServerLayout "By Tzuan"
[   225.755] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
[   225.755] (**) |   |-->Monitor "DellU3011"
[   225.756] (**) |   |-->Device "GMA3100"
[   225.756] (**) Option "Log" "sync"
[   225.756] (**) Option "AIGLX" "false"
[   225.756] (==) Automatically adding devices
[   225.756] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[   225.756] (==) Not automatically adding GPU devices
[   225.756] (**) Syncing logfile enabled
[   225.875] (**) FontPath set to:
   /usr/local/share/fonts/urwfonts/,
   /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
   /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
   /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
   /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
   /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
   /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/
[   225.876] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
[   225.877] (II) The server relies on devd to provide the list of input devices.
   If no devices become available, reconfigure devd or disable AutoAddDevices.
[   225.878] (II) Loader magic: 0x8238ff0
[   225.879] (II) Module ABI versions:
[   225.879]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[   225.880]    X.Org Video Driver: 19.0
[   225.881]    X.Org XInput driver : 21.0
[   225.881]    X.Org Server Extension : 9.0
[   225.882] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:29b2:1028:0211 rev 2, Mem @ 0xfea00000/524288, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xfeb00000/1048576, I/O @ 0x0000ec90/8, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[   225.888] (--) PCI: (0:0:2:1) 8086:29b3:1028:0211 rev 2, Mem @ 0xfea80000/524288
[   225.890] (II) "glx" will be loaded by default.
[   225.890] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[   225.915] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[   226.046] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   226.047]    compiled for 1.17.4, module version = 1.0.0
[   226.048]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 9.0
[   226.049] (**) AIGLX disabled
[   226.049] (II) LoadModule: "intel"
[   226.051] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so
[   226.087] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   226.087]    compiled for 1.17.4, module version = 2.21.15
[   226.088]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[   226.089]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 19.0
[   226.090] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Integrated Graphics Chipsets:
   i810, i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G,
   915G, E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM,
   Pineview G, 965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,
   GM45, 4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43, HD Graphics,
   HD Graphics 2000, HD Graphics 3000, HD Graphics 2500,
   HD Graphics 4000, HD Graphics P4000, HD Graphics 4600,
   HD Graphics 5000, HD Graphics P4600/P4700, Iris(TM) Graphics 5100,
   HD Graphics 4400, HD Graphics 4200, Iris(TM) Pro Graphics 5200
[   226.149] (--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
[   226.150] (--) using VT number 9
```

and the configuration file, in case it serves any purpose:


```
Section "Device"
   Identifier "GMA3100"
   Driver     "intel"
#   Option     "DRI"    "false"
#   Option     "Shadow" "true"
   VendorName "Dell"
EndSection

Section "Files"
   FontPath "/usr/local/share/fonts/urwfonts/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
   Load  "freetype"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
   Identifier  "DellU3011"
   Modeline    "1280x1024" 109.00 1280 1368 1496 1712 1024 1027 1034 1063 -hsync +vsync
   Modeline    "1600x1200" 161.00 1600 1712 1880 2160 1200 1203 1207 1245 -hsync +vsync
   Modeline    "1920x1200" 193.25 1920 2056 2256 2592 1200 1203 1209 1245 -hsync +vsync
   Modeline    "2048x1280" 220.25 2048 2192 2408 2768 1280 1283 1289 1327 -Hsync +Vsync
   HorizSync   30.0 - 99.0
   VertRefresh 56.0 - 86.0
   VendorName  "Dell"
   ModelName   "U3011"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
   DefaultDepth 24
   Device       "GMA3100"
   Identifier   "Screen0"
   Monitor      "DellU3011"
   SubSection "Display"
      Depth    16
      Modes    "1600x1200"
      Viewport 0 0
   EndSubsection
   SubSection "Display"
      Depth    24
      Modes    "2048x1280" "1920x1200" "1600x1200"
      Viewport 0 0
   EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
   Identifier "For Optiplex 755 under FreeBSD 10.2/i386"
   Option     "AIGLX" "false"
   Option     "Log" "sync"
   Screen     0 "Screen0" 0 0
EndSection
```

I appreciate your time and support.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 24, 2017)

jcd said:


> I have an Optiplex 755 which worked like a charm under FreeBSD 10.2/i386 for over a year. Yesterday I decided to upgrade to FreeBSD 11.
> 
> Things went smooth during the upgrade process (I did not perform a fresh install), and now Xorg is completely freezing the system.


Did you also reinstall _all_ installed ports/packages?


----------



## jcd (Feb 25, 2017)

I did execute `pkg upgrade -f` to take care of some 800+ packages, and recall `pkg` stopping when few packages were left with no warning whatsoever.  Decided to end the process and re-run it.  Although I was expecting `pkg` to reinstall only the remaining packages, it went through the exact same number of packages again.

So, is it possible that some package(s) did not get upgraded causing Xorg to freeze?
I have a project due next week, starting to get nervous and wondering whether a clean install would be a safer bet at this point. 
What are the chances that removing and reinstalling all packages could fix the problem? 

Thanks SirDice.


----------



## jcd (Feb 25, 2017)

Hello again, after removing all packages I did

```
pkg autoremove
pkg clean
pkg remove -f pkg
pkg install xorg
```
started Xorg using `startx`, and the computer hangs, same log...

Any ideas?


----------



## wolffnx (Feb 27, 2017)

jcd said:


> Hello again, after removing all packages I did
> 
> ```
> pkg autoremove
> ...


Hi jcd
Do you have access to virtual consoles when X hangs? ctrl+alt+f1..f2
and what happen when you type `xinit` instead of `startx`?


----------



## jcd (Feb 27, 2017)

Juan,

No access to virtual consoles or anything at all for that matter.  I literally mean to say that the computer hangs (to power off I need to push the power button for a few seconds).

I tried `startx` and `startxfce4` and do not believe `xinit` would have made any difference (please explain your reasoning).  In any case, now it is too late, because...

I downgraded to FreeBSD 10.3 and got the same result (computer hang).  Curious to test if there was something already broken with the system (some file perhaps), I downgraded again to FreeBSD 10.2 and voilà, XOrg works again!

In case anyone wonders about the downgrade procedure:


```
freebsd-update upgrade -r 10.3-RELEASE
freebsd-update install
reboot now
freebsd-update install
pkg remove xorg
pkg autoremove
pkg remove -f pkg
portsnap fetch
portsnap extract
portsnap update
cd /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/pkg
make clean install
pkg install xorg
```
Same thing for FreeBSD 10.2 (except for adding `ALLOW_UNSPPORTED_SYSTEM` to /etc/make.conf, which is now required to build `pkg`).

Which makes me think that even a fresh install of FreeBSD 11 on this system will present the same issue.  I find myself lost on how to debug/correct this one, your support is greatly needed and appreciated.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Feb 27, 2017)

Try to create a new user and run startx/startxfce with that user. Eventually may be some old configuration file on your $HOME the problem.


----------



## wolffnx (Feb 27, 2017)

jcd said:


> Juan,
> 
> No access to virtual consoles or anything at all for that matter.  I literally mean to say that the computer hangs (to power off I need to push the power button for a few seconds).
> 
> ...



there is a few changes in startx and xinit, startx take arguments to start X
see /usr/local/bin/startx ,
..but few..
the same thing happend to me once,the problem whas the driver(not intel like yours,nvidia)
you could try:

-1 `X -configure` to discard problems with your window manager
-2 use a xorg.conf file with vesa driver instead of intel

edit: xinit take  arguments from .xinitrc and if there .xserverrc present


----------

